# Blank Hang Tags



## Beegs490 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey does anyone know if it is possible to buy blank hang tags. And if so where could I get them?

And I know how they have the little plastic "thing" that attaches the hang tag to the label, but is there any way to do that myself with the blank ones. (Hope you get what I mean)

I'd want them blank only so I could hand write and draw everything I would put on a hang tag just to make it a little bit more unique.

-Brendan


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

business cards work great for hang tags. I am sure if you look at the threads that mention hang tags you will find suppliers also and they would probably sell you blank ones if you are looking for a certain shape. just search the search box above for hang tags and you will find threads where people discuss them. hope this helps


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

use business cards, and get a small drill bit and drill thru a stack at a time to make a hole. go on ebay and buy a tagging gun (less than $10 shipped) and you can apply the tags yourself. thats what i do...


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i agree with both posts.. business cards are cheap and work great as hand tags.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

we have designed our own hang tags, then sent them off to vista print. They look great....and cheap!! (business cards)

We got our tagger gun at an office supply place. They also carry the little plastic thingys too.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

there are some print shops that will print hang tags for cheap. just search for them


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If it,s small quantities you could also use an office plunger to cut the holes.


----------



## milestogo (Oct 25, 2007)

i went to this place: Hang Tag Printing : Apparel Tags : Michigan, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Cleveland, Columbus, Toledo, Pittsburgh, Detroit, Philadelphia

and they turned out really great. double sided, full color with the holes drilled, then i got a tagging gun and supplies from. Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE which is where i buy a million boxes, blank bags, tape, etc


----------



## nution (Aug 6, 2008)

Overnightprints.com has the best business cards for the best price that I have found. I have used them a lot for business cards. They can do 2 sided full color, gloss, etc. etc. Whatever look your going for should be good there.

You would just have to create the image file for whatever you want the hang tag to look like and then just upload the front and back if you want a back and have them make them. They print and ship fast. Again with great quality.


----------

